# RC MINIS from Ridemakerz!



## fireballtim (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey guys-

Just wanted to share that I have a new toy out for Christmas. New from *RIDEMAKERZ.* check it out when you can, and HAPPY HOLIDAYS! :thumbup:


----------

